# Not sure what to do....



## AmericanFarmer (Oct 9, 2014)

Ok, so I'm getting some sheep soon, 3 pregnant California Reds. There will probably be 5 lambs...and that is main&#322;y all he'd guard...do you think that warrants getting an LGD? The main problem around here is coyotes...and stray dogs. They aren't going to be in a huge pasture or anything, so not sure if it would be enough to keep him busy. Any and all advice is appreciated!! We have a 1 yr old yellow lab, some chickens...a milk cow in the future and maybe some ducks. But the sheep would be his main job. I do plan to grow my flock to about 15 ewes, 1-3 rams...


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

we only have 4 goats but about 30 assorted free range poultry that mingle in the yard and the small (1.5 acre ) pasture... the dogs, including one LGD , function well as homestead guardians- we dont have losses from ***** or foxes (we did have to encourage the ducks to come in from the pasture at night but no losses once they were in the poultry yard at night)- and our neighbors lost a total of 5 goats from the surrounding fields last month- and we did not-
I know we have coyote (truck ran over one) but dont really see them. And the other neighbor shot a cougar last month after the goats were taken/ killed....
So yeah LGD can be a homestead guardian not just a in a huge range soley with the stock....


----------



## AmericanFarmer (Oct 9, 2014)

What breed of LDG do you have??


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Pyr - anatolian, the standard cross around here (its pretty hot in the summer so we see mixes of those breeds, maybe some Maremma and Akbash crosses as well, the coat is lighter then pure great pyrenees)...


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I see no reason why you could not get any type guard dog you want for your set up. And your yellow lab could be a real asset. I live on a 6-acre homestead and have had mixes as well as pure bred labs and shepherds that have intimidated all predators around my place. (I saw my lab stop 3 roosters from mauling a hen yesterady.  ) I also brought home an LGD (Bulgarian Karakachan) and am quite pleased with this dog as well.

Some LGDs are simply not happy on small places; however, there are some that function real well, never attempting to leave home. My Karakachan is one of those.

Whatever type dog you choose, all you need do is recognize its personal propensities and work with it to curve the types of behavior(s) that is not wanted at your place, i.e. prey drive (on a lab might be important to watch), herding drive, jumping fences and/or digging under, even killing fowl. Just start it out young (a year old is ok) and train it well; and your sheep should be well cared for.


----------



## AmericanFarmer (Oct 9, 2014)

I have an opportunity to get a Pyr/Maremma cross puppy, boy or girl. Do you think that mix would do good on a smaller setup??


----------



## AmericanFarmer (Oct 9, 2014)

Oh, and they are raised with goats, so could he bond with sheep? And which gender is better?


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Hmmm I do know with my set of dogs- the giant schnuazer and LGD had to be oriented to every different being we brought onto the place (ie a chick is off limits and so is a rabbit and a duck and a goose, etc)....The Bernese Mt dog, is an excellent watchdog, but oddly enough has ZERO prey drive, so good with all other animals (except strange dogs, he is pretty territorial)... 
I do think there will be a learning curve with sheep but shouldnt be too bad.
So far I like my boys, they havent been as dominant (bossy) as the female giant schnauzer and more easy going in general. But I did have to neuter both my boys had intense adolescence (if we had a bigger property might have been able to wait it out) and the LGD was mating my smallest female goat....
We just had him neutered about 10 days ago so jury is out as to whether he is "fixed" or not- he is still patrolling and barking as usual though.

Have never had a female LGD so cant share my experience on that, I would have liked to keep the boys intact - but one(the Berner) kept getting out, was getting pretty aggressive (fence fighting etc) and the neuter did mediate that- he stays home now and isnt quite so aggro at the fence line...
The other actually _can_ get out,but doesnt really (he can jump 5 ft straight up from a standing position easily)...I think b/c the other 2 stay home...
Ok I digress, hope this helps...


----------

